# Leeny's little man



## LousKoonz

Sleeping and dreaming away earlier after a feed, thought i'd show everyone what a sweetie he is xx
will use this thread for progress from now on - i kinda feel using the other thread may be bad karma for him what with what happened to his littermates xx

here ya go:










and one of mum snuggled up with him... (bad pic as theyre in an igloo bed lol xx she feels he's safer in there so i've got hot water bottle resting on it)


----------



## ColeosMummy

Beautiful Xxxxxxx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Aaawww bless him. 
His belly looks bigger than yesterday!!!!
Keep up the good work, I hope you are getting a bit of sleep between you both


----------



## deedeedee

Aww, how gorgeous is he!!! - bless him

xxxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Aaawww bless him.
> His belly looks bigger than yesterday!!!!
> Keep up the good work, I hope you are getting a bit of sleep between you both


Yeah she's feeding him ok - i'm not even allowed to top up it seems - i went down to sort a bottle, came back up and she's in feeding him again x there's hope for our little man yet!! please everyone keep the positive thoughts going though - will be weighing him again later on to see how good her milk is doing him, i'll know then how much to top up each day too xx

and yeah i got a couple of hours this morning as Rob did a shift then i did xx he's shattered but i'm on constant alert x i was saying to him earlier i think us women are inbuilt with something that makes up carry on without sleep if we need to lol xx


----------



## Jen26

Iam glad things are looking up,


----------



## Saynamore

Awwww the little miracle man, they are lovely piccies to see Lou  I meant to ask you if you'd had any kip yet, you must be shattered


----------



## LousKoonz

Saynamore said:


> Awwww the little miracle man, they are lovely piccies to see Lou  I meant to ask you if you'd had any kip yet, you must be shattered


I've had now about 6 hours since friday lol xx someone asked me this morning if i was getting over a night out so i must look dead (if i wasn't so tired they would've got a slap for it lol)

i'll sleep when i know he's ok!! lol xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Just weighed - he's now 120g so 10 up on yesterday at this time xx

I'm very pleased!!! xx


----------



## colliemerles

awww he is gorgeous, fingers crossed, thinking of you, x


----------



## Toby & Darwin

LousKoonz said:


> Just weighed - he's now 120g so 10 up on yesterday at this time xx
> 
> I'm very pleased!!! xx


Thats great news!!!!

keep it up Angelina xxx


----------



## Rraa

O my word !!! what a kissy little babe he is


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwwwwwwwww I'm in love!:001_tt1: Fantastic pics xx

Keep it up Angelina xx


----------



## Vixie

aww hes gorgeous, so glad hes doing well and my good thought are with you


----------



## deedeedee

well done little man - keep it up.

D x


----------



## Guest

He is absolutely beautiful Lou - I so hope that he does well for you and that Angelina carries on being a good mum to him.

Hopefully you can get some sleep now and relax a little

Lou
XXX


----------



## Lumpy

He's gorgeous. I forget how tiny they are when they are first born. It's great that he is putting on weight.


----------



## lizward

He's looking good. I think you can safely go and get some sleep :thumbsup:

Liz


----------



## kozykatz

He is adorable - I'm sure he will be fine now, you deserve some luck


----------



## LousKoonz

Well i can officially say he eats like a horse!!! but i am sooooo glad about that!! xx
got a couple more hours last night but not much more - Angelina's still hairballed up and it's starting to bug her again and you can tell as she doesn't drink water properly she dips her paw in and licks it off that (which is frustrating to watch as i don't know how to help! ) upped her wet food to compensate for fluid intake needed xx

don't know whether i should just try and sort the hairballs (i have a deoderant stick kind of hairball paste from PAH but it says only safe on kittens over 6 weeks) xx

the more it bugs her the less time she spends with little man so does my nut in now xx He's still ok though but i did have to top him up at 4am as she couldn't sit still with him as she was wheezing a little more xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Nice to hear he is eating like a horse!!!!

Maybe you could ask the vet about the hairballs and see if she thinks the paste would be ok?

I have never had to use anything like it so don't even know if you feed it to her or apply it on her fur!!!!!!!!!!! (sorry I am useless, I know)


----------



## LousKoonz

popped a small amount of oil in her wet food earlier - hopefully it'll help xx my vets in tomorrow and wants an update anyway so i'll ask her then x
Never had a cat get so bad with them before - and with her you never know until she's got quite a bit as shes a very loud purrer anyway xx
He's fed again and sleeping though xx he was trying to escape from the igloo earlier so i know he's more lively everyday lol xx


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed that you see some improvement in her in the next couple of days. Glad that little man seems to be doing well though after everything that he has been through

Lou
X


----------



## lymorelynn

Don't know how I missed this thread last night! What a little sweetheart he is and I'm so glad to hear he's doing so well now. I hope you can get Angelina's hairball problem sorted though. It can't be very nice for her. I've never had a longhaired cat so not really had that sort of problem.
She looks happy enough with him in their igloo.
Good wishes and happy thoughts from here to you


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Oh he's so tiny and beautiful Lou! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Aud, Barney & Baxter send lots of huggles to him xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Thanks everyone xx 

Went out the room for 2 mins again and he escaped again (i think mum didn't know what to do lol) back in igloo again and i'm keeping a watchful eye x i think soon enough i'll have to work out some other arrangement that mum doesn't mind lol xx still, shows he's very lively and he's safe in the bedroom if he escapes so it's not too bad xx


----------



## Guest

It's great that he is so active though - that's a really good sign. Even if it is keeping you on your toes even more!

Lou
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aww bless thats wonderful look at their little fat belly  *


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

Aww he's lovely glad things are working out so well for himx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahhh, Lou, he is just so gorgeous Sounds like he's gonna be a right little monkey, lol*


----------



## sullivan

Bless and hope all goes to plan for you. Mum looks quite happy bless her.


----------



## LousKoonz

put on another 10g since yesterday so little man is now 130g  xx


----------



## deedeedee

Brilliant - keep it up little man XXXXXX


----------



## LousKoonz

He's a completely adorable little rascal - when he eats his ears go back and forth (he's gonna have mummys extreme ears lol) and i swear his heads twice the size of yesterday LOL xx

will grab some more piccys of him tomorrow for all xx if he carries on doing so well i'll have a name poll up at the end of the week but i think i've found one that suits him xx will see what others think of it though - someone may have a better suggestion  xx


----------



## Guest

That's fab news hun! So glad that he seems to be doing well and look forward to seeing more pics and finding out his name!

The question is, how are you ever going to bring yourself to part with him?!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin

That is fantastic news, he really has found his appetite hasn't he.

I am so pleased for you xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> That is fantastic news, he really has found his appetite hasn't he.
> 
> I am so pleased for you xxx


May have stayed thinking there was no hope if it wasn't for you hunny!! xx

and Lou i know, it's gonna be very very hard - but i know i will find him his perfect home xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I am just glad I could offer some help, I can't wait to see some more piccies of him!!!


----------



## Saynamore

Lou, if it was up to me, would have named him from Toby and Darwin due to the selfless help they did coming out to help. I would say never mind a poll just decide between them and you, your miracle boy's name. Bless him :001_tt1:


----------



## LousKoonz

Saynamore said:


> Lou, if it was up to me, would have named him from Toby and Darwin due to the selfless help they did coming out to help. I would say never mind a poll just decide between them and you, your miracle boy's name. Bless him :001_tt1:


Was Hazel that made me think of it from the name she suggested to me  xx


----------



## deedeedee

Hya lou

Hows your little man today? has he had his weigh in yet?


----------



## LousKoonz

deedeedee said:


> Hya lou
> 
> Hows your little man today? has he had his weigh in yet?


8pm every night hun - will update later when i've done it xx

he's growing well though x

does the sweetest things when he's asleep - he stretches like he's "padding" the air and yawns and wiggles his ears LOL xx he just seems such a relaxed little lad considering he has no littermates and mum tends to wander off a bit xx

he however doesn't enjoy having his bottom stimulated - typical male he has to moan at me LOL xx moans at mum too when she does it xx


----------



## deedeedee

Awww bless him - he is probably soo relaxed as he knows he is going to be totally spoilt

He sounds gorgeous..

D x


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Nearly weigh in time then!!!!

I am sat here waiting for his next update, he sounds like he is doing great now

xx


----------



## LousKoonz

BLIMEY! Gone to 160g today!! :yikes: xx

Here's some new piccys of little man  xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

WOW

I can't believe the size of him!!!!!!!!!!!

You have done a fantastic job, I am sat here with slightly glassy eyes just looking at him.

Brilliant news xxxxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> WOW
> 
> I can't believe the size of him!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have done a fantastic job, I am sat here with slightly glassy eyes just looking at him.
> 
> Brilliant news xxxxx


I'm the same - the fact that he's started to do what Eva's litter did means there's a great chance he'll grow like wildfire now x Means mummys milk is getting better also as i haven't topped up more than usual today either x

Will still wait til Friday to reveal his name anyway lol xx i hate tempting fate xx

oh and if you want to pop over at any time and give him a tummy rub he loves it hun  xx


----------



## deedeedee

Aww he is soo gorgeous - look at that full tummy

Handsome little man

D xx


----------



## Guest

He looks gorgeous Lou - so glad that he is doing well. He has such a lovely round tummy too....I bet you just want to rub it all day don't you!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

Must admit i do take any opportunity to give him a cuddle and a few kisses xx It's the ear waggling, it's so cute you just HAVE to cuddle him lol x
Can't at mo though cos mum's actually fallen asleep with him!!  xx She gets there slowly it seems  xx

He's going to be lighter silver than Solitaire was so it'll be interesting to see - plus he's got more white too xx


----------



## colliemerles

aww he is gorgeous, and it does bring a tear to your eye to see him, after everything that happened, as said a bove you have done a brilliant job, well done,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lumpy

He's adorable. So glad he is doing well now. It's great that your patience and hard work paid off and he is putting on weight. 

I can imagine it will be really hard to rehome him.


----------



## Saynamore

LousKoonz said:


> BLIMEY! Gone to 160g today!! :yikes: xx
> 
> Here's some new piccys of little man  xx


Aww God look at his lickle full belly! I am chuckling to myself looking at these pics, so happy for you Lou xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Chokes me up to think of last weekend and how we could have lost him too x :crying:

He is going to be very special to me so whoever has him will be constantly told just how special he is xx

Angelina's chatting to him alot today - it's funny listening to her x

Anyone who's seen gremlins knows what gizmo sounds like - well Angelina sounds like a meowing version of gizmo - so she makes me laugh when she meows anyway lol xx


----------



## Rraa

Look who's growing nice and big now!!!! What a sweet boy and look at those 'big' paws    .... just caught myself trying to kiss the screen showing his sweet image ...   

Glad that Leeny is chatting away to her little son now and taking more of an interest. Well done Lou - he is a real credit to your hard work and devotion. 

Keep up the good work Leeny and little man.


----------



## Saynamore

I know exactly what you mean doll  Opal's litter are due next week lets hope to God the good luck fairy is still around eh? Your little man is bootiful!


----------



## LousKoonz

Saynamore said:


> I know exactly what you mean doll  Opal's litter are due next week lets hope to God the good luck fairy is still around eh? Your little man is bootiful!


I have everything crossed that fairy spreads alot of luck your way hunny - you deserve it big time!! (hugs) xx

and Rraa, lol at you kissing screen  xx he is a very kissable little lad xx Eva's litter got smothered with hugs and kisses cos they were all so scrumptious and colourful but this little lad is gonna get sick of me very quickly i suspect lol xx


----------



## lymorelynn

LousKoonz said:


> BLIMEY! Gone to 160g today!! :yikes: xx
> 
> Here's some new piccys of little man  xx


He's so cute! A sweet little nose and lovely chubby little paw pads and that full tummy! he is beautiful - well done for all your hard work - he looks as if he was worth it.


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwwwwwww he has come on in leaps & bounds he is adorable:001_wub:

You are doing a grand job Lou xx & thank goodness mum is doing her bit now too xx

Awwwww love him xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Glad everyone feels the same as i do about him xx

PMSL, he's currently sat on Robs chest trying to chew Robs stubble!!!!:laugh:


----------



## deedeedee

Hya Lou

Hows our little man today - has he had his weigh in yet?

Denise x


----------



## LousKoonz

Just done it, scales going between 170-180 so he must be close on to 180grams  xx
Mummy been a bit of a pain today again and early hours with regards to feeding him  xx she's seriously starting to do my head in at times lol xx thank god for cimicat hey xx


----------



## Guest

That's great news Lou - sounds like he's doing really well. Between you and mum, you're obviously getting it right!

Must be all the cyber hugs he's getting from here!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCatLover said:


> That's great news Lou - sounds like he's doing really well. Between you and mum, you're obviously getting it right!
> 
> Must be all the cyber hugs he's getting from here!
> 
> Lou
> X


Yes i gave him everyones hugs, he pawed at me and started sucking his thumb LOL xx he's so sweet  xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

What a clever boy!!!!

Keep it going, almost a week old now. Well done 

xxx


----------



## deedeedee

Mummy sounds a little madam  girls can be stubborn cant they!  good job he has you too, bless him.

cant wait for the next pictures and for his new name!!!


----------



## LousKoonz

deedeedee said:


> Mummy sounds a little madam  girls can be stubborn cant they!  good job he has you too, bless him.
> 
> cant wait for the next pictures and for his new name!!!


Oh mummy's definitely a madam!!! my other girls aren't stubborn at all xx
new pics tomorrow and name will be revealed xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Eagerly awaiting new pictures and 'the name'!
Glad he's doing well


----------



## Tigerkatz

yaaaay the ever awaited week has finally arrived  
What a roller coaster of events... but what a miracle little boy!!! 
Big big hugs to you


----------



## LousKoonz

Tigerkatz said:


> yaaaay the ever awaited week has finally arrived
> What a roller coaster of events... but what a miracle little boy!!!
> Big big hugs to you


LOL!! he won't technically be a week old until 8pm tonight hun xx
But it brought a huge smile to my face  xx

big hugs back from little man and me xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Ok , we are all sat here poised ready for the grand announcement - are you ready yet? 

How is the wee fella this evening?

xxx


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwwww can't believe he is a week old already 

Bless his cottons!! Ooooooo I am excited about nis new name!!


----------



## Saynamore

HAPPY WEEK OLD BIRTHDAY LITTLE MAN! YAAAAAYYYYY!


----------



## LousKoonz

Sorry took so long gals - got friends over and OH having haircut lol xx

he's not put on much today - it's moving between 180-190 mark but mum's been moving him alot today and obviously feeding him slightly less xx her fave place today is inbetween pillows on bed and i came in earlier and he was actually on my pillow LOL xx apparently i'm being relocated to the igloo bed  xx


slightly worried that i haven't seen any sign of any poop - maybe mum's getting it all and i'm missing this  xx also think she's been licking him too much down there as he looks slightly sore around his bottom and he really doesn't like being washed in that area all that much xx


hoping for a little more weight tomorrow though x

worried about tempting fate and naming him today now :frown5:

not sure if i should just go and have him checked to put my mind at ease but obviously taking him out in the cold at only a week old worries me alot also!! xx


----------



## Guest

It's a difficult one but probably because mum only has the one kitten, she is getting to him quicker than if she had 5 so you probably won't see any poop.

I'm sure he will be fine but I guess a call to your vet wouldn't hurt, if you are worried especially after all you have been through getting him this far.

Keep us posted hun

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

LMAO ok scrap the weight thing - stupid Lou decided to trap the lead underneath it so it wasn't level so i've weighed him again...






DRUM ROLL PLEASE.....





















200grams  xxx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

That is fantastic news!!!!

I agree with FCL, mum is probably being more attentive than you think which might be why he is a bit sore  poor boy.

I am glad he is still gaining well, you have done a great job with him and mum.

xxx


----------



## deedeedee

Brilliant news!!!

D x


----------



## Guest

So what's his name then???!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore

LousKoonz said:


> Sorry took so long gals - got friends over and OH having haircut lol xx
> 
> he's not put on much today - it's moving between 180-190 mark but mum's been moving him alot today and obviously feeding him slightly less xx her fave place today is inbetween pillows on bed and i came in earlier and he was actually on my pillow LOL xx apparently i'm being relocated to the igloo bed  xx
> 
> slightly worried that i haven't seen any sign of any poop - maybe mum's getting it all and i'm missing this  xx also think she's been licking him too much down there as he looks slightly sore around his bottom and he really doesn't like being washed in that area all that much xx
> 
> hoping for a little more weight tomorrow though x
> 
> worried about tempting fate and naming him today now :frown5:
> 
> not sure if i should just go and have him checked to put my mind at ease but obviously taking him out in the cold at only a week old worries me alot also!! xx


Now that would make an hilarious photo Lou, we want to see you in the igloo bed, pmsl !  Just keep on doing whatever your doing cos it certainly seems to be working


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCatLover said:


> So what's his name then???!!!!!


His name is.....

*BlueLaKoonz Mirokell* (aka roki for short) xx

i got it wrong Hazel - Mirakel is dutch lol xx

reason for name: cross between dutch for miracle and my OH wanted to call him Loki  lol xx

and Chrissy, i think i can get my head in it but thats it, PMSL xxx


----------



## Guest

That's a really nice name Lou and it is great that it means something special too.

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin

WELCOME little Roki xxx


----------



## deedeedee

Love it - perfect name for him! xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

That's lovely. welcome little Roki


----------



## Abooksigun

200g OMG! Yay wonderful news & I LOVE his name very appropriate I think. Well done Lou on all your hard work xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Glad everyone likes it  xx

and thank you to everyone for being so supportive through all this - he appreciates it as much as i do xx

will take some more photo's tomorrow xx Rob reckons his heads huge lol xx


----------



## suzy93074

Roki is gorgeous!x


----------



## LousKoonz

220grams today  xx

Just getting mauled by mum (trying to groom her  lol) then i'll get some new pics of him  xxx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Brilliant!!!

He is going to be a right little porky 

xx


----------



## deedeedee

Cant wait for the new pictures - sooo glad he is putting weight on.

xx


----------



## Saynamore

wow he's gained a lot there Lou, well done to you and Angelina..........go Roki go Roki!


----------



## LousKoonz

Here ya go gals (and guy lol) ...














































and sucking his thumb  lol ...


----------



## Guest

He is so gorgeous Lou - what brilliant pictures! It was so lovely hearing him squeaking earlier too!!!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCatLover said:


> He is so gorgeous Lou - what brilliant pictures! It was so lovely hearing him squeaking earlier too!!!
> 
> Lou
> X


He's actually getting the arse with mum now and squeaking at her if she isn't around feeding him 

have taught him well lol xx


----------



## deedeedee

Aw he is so sweet - people will be fighting over him!! he is gorgeous

D X


----------



## Toby & Darwin

He is getting cuter day by day, lovely photos of him.
He looks very contented 
xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> He is getting cuter day by day, lovely photos of him.
> He looks very contented
> xx


LOL well he should be, he gets doted on big time  lol xx


----------



## lymorelynn

He's so cute! He looks all soft and cuddly. good for him demanding to be fed! Well done Lou all your effort has paid off. :thumbup: A really perfect little boy.


----------



## LousKoonz

lymorelynn said:


> He's so cute! He looks all soft and cuddly. good for him demanding to be fed! Well done Lou all your effort has paid off. :thumbup: A really perfect little boy.


Lol, he is actually extremely soft bless him xx and thanks sweetie xx


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwwwwww Lou what an absolute angel! I love him xx

Good for you hunni you have done a grand job with a little help from his mum lol xx


----------



## colliemerles

aww bless he is gorgeous, and well done to you,xxx


----------



## PussyCatNan

Oh he is just adorable, welcome gorgeous little Roki.


----------



## LousKoonz

230grams today - still doing ok xxx


----------



## deedeedee

Glad to hear he is doing goooood

D x


----------



## LousKoonz

deedeedee said:


> Glad to hear he is doing goooood
> 
> D x


LOL Dee  xx

Yeah he's getting there xx just be nice to have his eyes open soon xx then he can bug mum even more, pmsl xx


----------



## LousKoonz

240grams today  xx

oh and eyes half open   xx

more pics tomorrow  xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Oh Lou,sorry missed a lot as haven't been about much but great to read Roki is doing you and his beautiful mummy proud,won't be long before he's tearing around the placeCan't wait for some more pics


----------



## LousKoonz

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh Lou,sorry missed a lot as haven't been about much but great to read Roki is doing you and his beautiful mummy proud,won't be long before he's tearing around the placeCan't wait for some more pics


It's ok sweetie xx it's been a tough week or so but at least this little man is doing well xx
mummy kept waking me up all night when feeding him so she's getting a little better everyday thank god!! xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Clever boy!!!
Hopefully he will open them fully soon so we can see just how cute he is. 

He is making great progress - so is mum though, maybe she will be better next time. xx


----------



## deedeedee

Ah bless him - cant wait for the new pics - 

D x


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Clever boy!!!
> Hopefully he will open them fully soon so we can see just how cute he is.
> 
> He is making great progress - so is mum though,* maybe she will be better next time*. xx


I hope so - i really do hun xx


----------



## Guest

Sounds like he is continuing to do well for you. Hard work but well worth it!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

Woop Woop! 270grams 

He's now same size on 11 days as Solitaire was on 11 days from Eva's litter so he's definitely doing well now  xx

however i noticed earlier that all my new cimicats were 2 weeks out of date!! and i don't know if the one i'd used on him and others was aswell  xx i only ordered them a couple of weeks ago so you don't think to check do you x i will from now on though x doesn't seem to have done him any harm though but went PAH and bought some Lactol earlier and he wolfed some down on his top up!! 

eyes nearly fully open so going to try and get some pics in a bit xx


----------



## Guest

Can't believe that about the cimicat but glad that he is doing so well.

Looking forward to seeing the piccies of little Roki

Lou
X


----------



## deedeedee

OOo he is doing well!!

Il keep checking for the pics 

xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Good boy!!!!

Can't wait to see the piccies


----------



## LousKoonz

Ok we've now established his lungs are quite clear and nice and big :thumbdown: my ears now hurt PMSL xx

anyway, of what i could take of "mr wiggler and squeaker" lol...




























and my signature shot (got same shot with pagan when she was his age lol)










THEN, i wandered upstairs to the Den to show Rob and lo and behold...

BOYS WILL BE BOYS!!....



















now you can see how big your boy is Lou LOL xx

oh and he's obsessed with Call of Duty 4 on PS3 it seems  xx


----------



## deedeedee

AW isnt he lovely!!

And Odin is looking gorgeous - very cute pics!

XX


----------



## lymorelynn

Isn't he adorable!:001_wub::001_wub:
Love the picture of 'the boys' playing Call of Duty too!


----------



## Guest

They are both looking absolutely gorgeous Lou - glad Odin is finally becoming a man's man, if you know what I mean!!! Not a pink thing in sight!

Lou
X


----------



## colliemerles

gorgeous, you have such beautiful cats and kittens,im jealous,lol,...:laugh:


----------



## LousKoonz

ooops, forgot to post his weight yesterday - he was 290grams lol xx

eyes fully open and he's nice and noisy when he wants something  xx

will post weight again later and see if i can get some more piccys xx


----------



## Aud's_Mum

Lou he's an absolute cutey!! Well done you - he is flourishing isnt he!


----------



## Saynamore

Lou! he is amazing. What a gorgeous gorgeous boy he is making, you are so lucky and so well deserved, may he go from strength to strength. C.x.


----------



## LousKoonz

He's definitely shaping up like he's going to be a rather butch little man  xx

can't wait to start weaning him - he's already licking milk off my fingers and gives me a wash bless him xx


----------



## LousKoonz

310grams!! now he's becoming on par with Odin's weights - he's outdone Solitaires LOL xx

will get piccys in a little while  xx


----------



## colliemerles

aww yes please piccys soon ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..


----------



## LousKoonz

colliemerles said:


> aww yes please piccys soon ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..


will grab some later sweetie, got a Lady coming to see Cosmos  xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Just caught up with the thread, WOW look at the little man!!!! 

He is looking great and obviously feeding very well, he looks so different now his eyes are open.

And as for Odin - well what can I say he is just adorable!!!! Lou you are a very lucky lady getting this stunner - I have seen and stroked him and could have taken him home with me there and then!!!!

Keep the piccies coming, he is going to have a great album to take away with him when he is bigger!!!


----------



## LousKoonz




----------



## Toby & Darwin

Awww he is just gorgeous!!!!!!! 

I can't believe how well he is doing, he looks a bit of a poser too already!!!

Can't wait to see him again in the flesh  Will sort out something with you later xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Awww he is just gorgeous!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe how well he is doing, he looks a bit of a poser too already!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see him again in the flesh  Will sort out something with you later xxx


Strong little cheeker already aswell, and honestly you should hear those lungs when he wants mum! lol xx

It's nice to see him getting steadier on his front legs while holding himself up lol xx

and no probs hun, just let me know when you're free xx


----------



## lymorelynn

He's looking absolutely wonderful! He isn't camera shy that's for sure!:001_cool: And what lovely big eyes he has!!


----------



## Rraa

So pleased to see this little guy doing so well now Lou  What a handsome lad.


----------



## 70ridgeway

what a beautiful kitten deffinatly not camera shy lol


----------



## colliemerles

he is gorgeous, you must be pleased with how well he is doing,xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Thanks gals xx

Very proud of the little munchkin  xx

He's 2 weeks old today - another week and i'm slowly starting this boy on weaning i reckon! xx then i can sleep a bit better knowing he's eating himself lol xx


----------



## deedeedee

Aw isnt he sooo gorgeous!! little handsome man!

D x


----------



## Guest

He is beautiful Lou - such a gorgeous little boy.

I am so glad that he is continuing to do well, even with his naughty mum!!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCatLover said:


> He is beautiful Lou - such a gorgeous little boy.
> 
> I am so glad that he is continuing to do well, even with his *naughty mum*!!
> 
> Lou
> X


Yes she isn't being all that helpful today either - however not done anything too bad so i'm more pleased lol xx


----------



## LousKoonz

320 today - think mums milks lagging a little again x gonna have to top up a wee bit more tonight xx


----------



## Guest

Perhaps it's all that posing and purring making him burn off the calories!!!

Looks like you're in for a long night then hun xx


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCatLover said:


> Perhaps it's all that posing and purring making him burn off the calories!!!
> 
> Looks like you're in for a long night then hun xx


now he's over 2 weeks it's not every two hours thankfully! lol xx

will just get in a couple of top ups overnight then keep an eye on mums milk tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck - you've done a brilliant job so far xx


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCatLover said:


> Good luck - you've done a brilliant job so far xx


Fingers crossed it isn't running out!! lol xx

and thanks sweetie, if he's on par again tomorrow night i'll defo be wanting a drink lol xx


----------



## Guest

I think you'll be on the coffee!!


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCatLover said:


> I think you'll be on the coffee!!


icky can't stand coffee lol xx i won't even kiss OH if he's had a cup lol xx


----------



## LousKoonz

350grams!!!  mum had an off day yesterday me thinks lol xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Way to go Roki!!!!!!! 

I have to agree I think mum just had an off day.

He is doing brilliant xxx


----------



## deedeedee

well done little Roki

XX


----------



## Guest

That's fab news hun - he's doing really well!


----------



## LousKoonz

He can crawl half the width of the bed now (superking lol) then he gets a bit puffed out  xx Definitely likes smacking Rob in his face aswell, haha!! Mini Character  xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahh, bless him. Glad he's continuing to thrive Lou *


----------



## Toby & Darwin

How is the wee fella doing today? Still eating loads I presume...........give him a hug and a tickle from me.
Can't believe he is over 2 weeks old already!!!! Time flies so fast.

Keep up the good work Lou xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

17 days old today and 390grams  xx

Hazel, glad you reminded me about the time lol xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Oh, and he kept me up til 4am wanting to crawl everywhere!! i think a kitten pen is now needed lol xx

will set one up tonight x

His ears are going to be huge and when he drinks they flap back and forth big time now LOL xx i always end up laughing at the little tinker  xx


----------



## colliemerles

its really nice to have some good news, its made me smile, so glad he is doing so well,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedeedee

AW he sounds so cute.. are you up feeding him still during the night or is mum doing her fair share ?


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Awww he sounds like a little treasure xxx

He will probably cry when you put him in a pen, so he will keep you awake crying instead of crawling!!!! xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

deedeedee said:


> AW he sounds so cute.. are you up feeding him still during the night or is mum doing her fair share ?


Mum chooses her moments to be play mother, then chooses even better times to play "can't be arsed" xx so sometimes yes i am topping up through the night - however nice thing is i can see her moods coming on now and know when i've got a long night ahead of me xx

and yes he is very cute - I am still asking him nicely to take after his daddy lol xx

Hazel - When he sleeps he sleeps well  and usually if he's in snuggly blankets he's away with the fairies lol xx


----------



## Guest

Come on then - daily update on the little man please!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCoonz said:


> Come on then - daily update on the little man please!
> 
> Lou
> X


LOL, only just seen this, please excuse my brain, it's ut: at the mo, pmsl xx

last night at weigh in he was 410g bless him xx

However he's starting to look brown, so he's either gonna be a a black silver that's off colour slightly or he may end up a brown tabby lol xx

time will tell i suppose lol xx


----------



## Guest

LousKoonz said:


> LOL, only just seen this, please excuse my brain, it's ut: at the mo, pmsl xx
> 
> last night at weigh in he was 410g bless him xx
> 
> However he's starting to look brown, so he's either gonna be a a black silver that's off colour slightly or he may end up a brown tabby lol xx
> 
> time will tell i suppose lol xx


Ah bless! At least he'll be unique!


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCoonz said:


> Ah bless! At least he'll be unique!


LOL, oh yes he'll definitely be that  xx


----------



## Abooksigun

Just been catching up Lou xx So sorry I do apologise 

WOW!! I don't know what else to say, he is looking sooooooooo beautiful! You are doing a grand job hunni xx WOOP WOOP for Roki he is gonna be a stunner loved the posing pics too!


----------



## Rraa

What a handsome young man that little Roki is turning out to be! :thumbup:

... and just a few weeks ago you were so worried, hand feeding him every day .... what an excellent testament to your devotion and love.  Its so heartwarming when there is such a success story, Lou.


----------



## LousKoonz

Rraa said:


> What a handsome young man that little Roki is turning out to be! :thumbup:
> 
> ... and just a few weeks ago you were so worried, hand feeding him every day .... what an excellent testament to your devotion and love.  Its so heartwarming when there is such a success story, Lou.


Thanks sweetie xx though i am still technically handfeeding him due to mum 

He's growing very well though, hopefully by next week i can start him weaning - as mum tries to find some new way to be a pain each day, you honestly wouldn't believe it xx


----------



## Lumpy

I've been reading this thread eagerly each day - it is wonderful to see little Roki doing so well.

I've only ever had moggies and on the rare occasions I have decided to let them have a litter I never considered Mummy Mog wouldn't look after her Moglets. I have been very lucky. 

Will you let your little lady be a Mum again or will you have her spayed now?

I'm so glad Roki survived. You must have been exhausted with the regular feeding but he has thrived. What a wonderful achievement.

He's gorgeous - so full of character.

Special Roki cuddles from Lumpland xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Lumpy said:


> I've been reading this thread eagerly each day - it is wonderful to see little Roki doing so well.
> 
> I've only ever had moggies and on the rare occasions I have decided to let them have a litter I never considered Mummy Mog wouldn't look after her Moglets. I have been very lucky.
> 
> Will you let your little lady be a Mum again or will you have her spayed now?
> 
> I'm so glad Roki survived. You must have been exhausted with the regular feeding but he has thrived. What a wonderful achievement.
> 
> He's gorgeous - so full of character.
> 
> Special Roki cuddles from Lumpland xxx


Yes you have been hun x and yep i'm completely shattered to the point where my brain starts to give out half way through the day LOL x but it'll be worth it - however i sooooooooo need a break after this lol xx but looks like i may not get one (more info later lol) xx

Mummy's breeding career is being thought about seriously at this present moment, it's been seriously tough work at times x Wouldn't keep a girl if i did though lol - i think i'd be too worried x

But he's up to 430 today (i seem to have had more topping up to do today) and he's pretty blooming strong on those front legs now and rather happily crawls across the bed lol xx

on friday i'll update new pics of him as it would be the 3 week mark (you know it feels like it's been twice that, maybe more! LOL) xx

will give him your hugs hun and thanks  xx


----------



## lymorelynn

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks sweetie xx though i am still technically handfeeding him due to mum
> 
> He's growing very well though, hopefully by next week i can start him weaning - as mum tries to find some new way to be a pain each day, you honestly wouldn't believe it xx


Oh dear - sorry 'mum' is still being a pain but little Roki is such a credit to all your efforts. Look forward to seeing the new pics of him soon. xx


----------



## deedeedee

Me too! - I think you have lots of people watching this post for updates and pictures



D x


----------



## LousKoonz

490 grams today and 3 weeks old yesterday x

piccys as promised...























































and seems mum behaved herself today (think she likes OH much better than me lol) ...


----------



## Neza

Don't they all. 

That kitten is sooooooooo sweet, I love him. :001_wub:


----------



## Abooksigun

Oh.............My...........God!! He is just bloody gorgeous! I absolutely adore the first pic. You have done a fantastic job Lou xx

Roki is def a credit to you well done xx I think whoever adopts him will be one very very lucky person he is just so adorable


----------



## Lumpy

He is soooo gorgeous - that wide eyed innocence. Bless his little cotton paws

Aren't you tempted to keep him after all you have shared together? He is absolutely adorable.

Big cuddles to little Roki xxx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Ohhh my!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is an absolute stunner!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe how much he has grown - he is going to be a big boy.

Nice to see you at the show yesterday Lou - hope you had a good day out xx


----------



## colliemerles

aww bless, he is sooooooo cute, gorgeous,


----------



## LousKoonz

Thanks guys - still be nice when he's weaned though lol xx i know i'll sleep a tad better xx still he's walking pretty bloody well now so not long  xx

Spoke to his potential new slave yesterday at the show, but it's a secret for now xx

I have to get used to the fact that i can't keep them all lol xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Isn't he developing into such a charmer!!! Oooohhh! I could eat him he looks so scrummy:thumbup::thumbup: Well done Lou!!! Love the picture of him with mum!
 Hope his new slave-to-be really appreciates what a little darling he is and all the work you've put in to get him there.


----------



## LousKoonz

lymorelynn said:


> Isn't he developing into such a charmer!!! Oooohhh! I could eat him he looks so scrummy:thumbup::thumbup: Well done Lou!!! Love the picture of him with mum!
> Hope his new slave-to-be really appreciates what a little darling he is and all the work you've put in to get him there.


LOL, yes he's a little charmer until 2-4am when he decides he has had his batterys recharged and wants to do his impression of sterling moss! pmsl xx

but at least mum had a good day with him yesterday, lets hope it starts to continue now xx


----------



## Saynamore

LousKoonz said:


> 490 grams today and 3 weeks old yesterday x
> 
> piccys as promised...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and seems mum behaved herself today (think she likes OH much better than me lol) ...


Oh Lou, those pictures are fantastic. I can't believe how brilliantly our little 'miracle man' is doing. He is such a doll


----------



## LousKoonz

Saynamore said:


> Oh Lou, those pictures are fantastic. I can't believe how brilliantly our little 'miracle man' is doing. He is such a doll


LOL thanks Chrissy xx you fancy babysitting? i so need a night off LOL xx

I've actually started calling him by his name now and not just little man as i feel we're getting to a stage where i can stop worrying as much x

especially since mum has decided to have better moments with him now - very pleased about that x

instead though she's winding up Storm and Eva under the bedroom door  spose i can't get her to behave ALL the time lol xx


----------



## deedeedee

Aw - Lou he is gorgeous 

He is grown so much - love the pic with him lying with mum

D x


----------



## pinkbutterflys

whats his name??


----------



## LousKoonz

pinkbutterflys said:


> whats his name??


His full name is BlueLaKoonz Mirokell - for short Roki  xx


----------



## Saynamore

LousKoonz said:


> LOL thanks Chrissy xx you fancy babysitting? i so need a night off LOL xx
> 
> I've actually started calling him by his name now and not just little man as i feel we're getting to a stage where i can stop worrying as much x
> 
> especially since mum has decided to have better moments with him now - very pleased about that x
> 
> instead though she's winding up Storm and Eva under the bedroom door  spose i can't get her to behave ALL the time lol xx


PO, would love to lass but got major stuff to sort our here, lol


----------



## LousKoonz

Saynamore said:


> PO, would love to lass but got major stuff to sort our here, lol


LOL, no probs hunny  xx


----------



## Guest

Hey Lou

I know we already spoke today but can't believe how gorgeous Little Roki is looking....he gets cuter every time I see him and he is such a little chunk isn't he!!!

All the hard work as been so worth it!

Lou
X


----------



## KarenHSmith

Gorgeous babies xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Now 4 weeks old, walking and running (regular speedy gonzales!!) and biting and playing lol xx

piccys for you all - also entered in the comp now  xx























































620grams today - overtaken all of Eva's litter and very strong  xx


----------



## Abooksigun

Awww Lou he has the most adorable little face!

He looks like a real cheeky monkey. You must be so proud & so you should be! xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Abooksigun said:


> Awww Lou he has the most adorable little face!
> 
> He looks like a real cheeky monkey. You must be so proud & so you should be! xx


oh he's definitely a wee mini minky Char  xx

and thanks, i am definitely proud of him xx and also very happy he will have a very nice home if things continue to go well (still not counting me chickens yet lol)  xx


----------



## colliemerles

wow he is a little star, very very sweet,..


----------



## Guest

He's looking absolutely gorgeous Lou - you have done a fab job with him

Lou
X


----------



## deedeedee

Aw he is so sweet - such a cutie, whoever has him will be very lucky!!


----------



## LousKoonz

Thanks Lorraine/Lou and Dee  xx

He's a feisty little soul, likes to chew things already - weaning is started already - fingers crossed he's quick enough to catch on lol xx


----------



## lymorelynn

How can Roki get any cuter!! he's adorable. He looks like a real lad!What an achievment:thumbup: An absolute credit to all your long hours and patience. Well done Lou :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deedeedee

How is little Roki?

Can we see some updated pictures of the little man

D x


----------



## Tigerkatz

were are these updated piccies? cannot wait to see him he is just so damn cute!!!


----------



## Guest

Lou is off picking up a new Maine Coon tonight so I think you may have to wait for pics.......I'm sure it will be well worth the wait though!

xx


----------



## Tigerkatz

oooooh a new addition.. so MORE piccies  Cannot wait


----------



## Selk67U2

*Oooo, is that tonight, how wonderful *


----------



## katbabe

Oh wow I have never seen a kitten that small before how lovely.


----------



## LousKoonz

Hi Gals,

Yes as Lou said i was at the airport picking up my beautiful white solid maine coon stud boy who's from a long line of champions  xx

needless to say he's a very handsome, strong boned and large muzzled boy! He is definitely going to sire some fantastic kittens!! x

Roki pics will be done tomorrow at 6 weeks old  xx

Will put a thread up for my new boy also xx


----------



## Tigerkatz

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay cannot wait to see the beautiful handsome lad (s)


----------



## colliemerles

Tigerkatz said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaay cannot wait to see the beautiful handsome lad (s)


aww and me,,i wanna see pics of them both to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,............


----------



## lymorelynn

LousKoonz said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> Yes as Lou said i was at the airport picking up my beautiful white solid maine coon stud boy who's from a long line of champions  xx
> 
> needless to say he's a very handsome, strong boned and large muzzled boy! He is definitely going to sire some fantastic kittens!! x
> 
> Roki pics will be done tomorrow at 6 weeks old  xx
> 
> Will put a thread up for my new boy also xx


can't wait for the pics!! is this your birthday pressie? Fabulous!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aww they are just adorable lovely to see them as they grow  and yes we want to see pictures of you new furbaby *


----------



## lizward

LousKoonz said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> Yes as Lou said i was at the airport picking up my beautiful white solid maine coon stud boy who's from a long line of champions


OOh, how exciting! Where has he come from?

Liz


----------



## LousKoonz

lizward said:


> OOh, how exciting! Where has he come from?
> 
> Liz


Poland - from Top Coons, a very reputable breeder in europe - her cats win many many titles  xx and her lines are also used a fair bit out there in other catteries xx

I got him for my Storm and my Lady, but wanted him for Storm mostly, as her pedigree is just as fab as his x

He's currently upstairs in the spare room and litter tray in the ensuite so he's fairly happy with himself lol xx Once he's been vet checked etc and i've set up his outdoor accomodation he'll be out into his nice big heated house (which may do him good to spend some time with outside access, his coat could do with being a little longer but he's only a year old so he has loads of time  lol) xx planning on showing him TICA next year x


----------



## LousKoonz

6 weeks old piccys for you...

As you can see he has no idea what colour he wants to be at present lol x





































From the last photo you'd think he was a black silver wouldn't you lol x

Apparently he's at the moment trying to be some sort of brown silver LOL xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

I think the last photo is saying "ok guys thats enough now" he looks like he means business!!!!

Don't care what colour he is going to be, he is gorgeous :thumbup:

Look at the size of those ears now, what a cutie pie xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Glad you like  x

He's a complete sweet tooth, nothing fish even remotely gets him hungry lol x

Little scamp aswell, wants to bat your shoes lol xx


----------



## deedeedee

Aw he is so gorgeous! Love him!




D x


----------



## Saynamore

Words cant say what I feel for this little man, he is such a STAR luv him to bits. C.x.


----------



## colliemerles

Saynamore said:


> Words cant say what I feel for this little man, he is such a STAR luv him to bits. C.x.


 i agree with you, he just melts your heart, he is a little STAR, xxxxxxxx


----------



## lizward

LousKoonz said:


> Poland - from Top Coons, a very reputable breeder in europe - her cats win many many titles  xx and her lines are also used a fair bit out there in other catteries


Poland?! Well, that's unusual, well done you and I hope he does exactly what you want!

If I ever have the money :lol: I'd love to import a boy from New Zealand, I know what I want, but lack of money plus less than enthusiastic husband make it a long term dream rather than a realistic prospect 

Liz


----------



## lizward

He is a cutie, how will you ever bear to part with him?!


----------



## Guest

He's beautiful Lou - no matter what colour he is! You have done a great job with him xx


----------



## LousKoonz

lizward said:


> Poland?! Well, that's unusual, well done you and I hope he does exactly what you want!
> 
> If I ever have the money :lol: I'd love to import a boy from New Zealand, I know what I want, but lack of money plus less than enthusiastic husband make it a long term dream rather than a realistic prospect
> 
> Liz


When i started out i put a fair bit aside just in case i ever needed it x well so far nearly every english breeding girl or boy i've had has had problems and subsequently they've had to be neutered and in my case rehomed as i've got 4 neuters already , so i decided that money was needed and that i'd be better off importing - i am glad i did as my babies are beautiful and very special, and their temperaments are second to none - they will take to a new cat or kitten like it's never been any different, they're so understanding and patient of other cats - it amazes me xx Within a day Lady was accepted by Odin, within a week she was part of the family completely! i know how hard it can be to have something like that, so i do feel truly blessed with that x



lizward said:


> He is a cutie, how will you ever bear to part with him?!


I know he'll be going to a fabulous home, thats how i can part with him x otherwise i wouldn't be so easily xx I have resigned myself to the fact that even if i had a bond with a kitten i know i can't keep them all, but if i know the person well that they're going to then i know they'll always be cherished xx


----------



## lymorelynn

He's so adorable Lou!! Such a little character already - so photogenic!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

My eldest daughter has just looked at the pictures of Roki and is in love!!!!!!

She says he is adorable, when she grows up and moves out she is going to have a house full of coonies!!!! - she has a long wait, she is only 10 xx


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwww bless him xx He is just so god damn cute xx

I don't care what colour he is or what colour he will be I think Roki is just bloody fandabbydozy!!!!

I think you are doing a wonderful job Lou he is def a real credit to you hunni xx


----------



## MattDe

WOW what cute little ones 
Lovely looking kitten. Do you have any more photos of the queen? Looks very similar to one of my new kittens.

Matt


----------



## LousKoonz

MattDe said:


> WOW what cute little ones
> Lovely looking kitten. Do you have any more photos of the queen? Looks very similar to one of my new kittens.
> 
> Matt


There's a couple on my website  x


----------



## jilly40

omg how cute is he.keep everything crossed all the best xxx


----------



## MattDe

LousKoonz said:


> There's a couple on my website  x


WOW nice site,

Lovely cats, lovley markings on Leeny, very similar to one of mine.
Your only in Northamptonshire, I've lived in Daventry for the last 8 years, now moved to Milton Keynes. Got my two Maine Coon Kittens from just outside Milton Keynes. Wish I had found your site when I was searching for my kittens. Still I love my little ones. I will post some pictures so you can see them.

Matt


----------



## Katie&Cody

LousKoonz said:


> Just weighed - he's now 120g so 10 up on yesterday at this time xx
> 
> I'm very pleased!!! xx


Congratulations.
They are both lovely Lou.
Nothing but positive thoughts from us all, we all have our fingers crossed for the little un'.
Are you keeping him or looking to rehome?


----------



## LousKoonz

MattDe said:


> WOW nice site,
> 
> Lovely cats, lovley markings on Leeny, very similar to one of mine.
> Your only in Northamptonshire, I've lived in Daventry for the last 8 years, now moved to Milton Keynes. Got my two Maine Coon Kittens from just outside Milton Keynes. Wish I had found your site when I was searching for my kittens. Still I love my little ones. I will post some pictures so you can see them.
> 
> Matt


Yes she's definitely a stunning girl, just not so clever with the mothering bit bless her :lol: xx

Have replied to your other post, think i know where you got yours from  lol xx Beautiful little girls for definite xx



Katie&Riley said:


> Congratulations.
> They are both lovely Lou.
> Nothing but positive thoughts from us all, we all have our fingers crossed for the little un'.
> Are you keeping him or looking to rehome?


LOL Katie, there's about 16 million pages since that post you quoted  bless ya x No he's already got his owners all lined up which is very nice, as they're lovely people!! xx


----------



## MattDe

LousKoonz said:


> Yes she's definitely a stunning girl, just not so clever with the mothering bit bless her :lol: xx
> 
> Have replied to your other post, think i know where you got yours from  lol xx Beautiful little girls for definite xx


Thanks, I love both of them  , they are keeping me busy tho :shocked:
How can you tell? Do you know the breeder?


----------



## LousKoonz

MattDe said:


> Thanks, I love both of them  , they are keeping me busy tho :shocked:
> How can you tell? Do you know the breeder?


most breeders have a certain look to their kittens and once you're used to seeing them you can tend to tell the lines or the breeder x

however i'm stuck between woodycoon and bhanacoyne on your beauties x and if i am wrong then there has to be some older lines in their pedigree as they have very sweet faces and sleek muzzles xx

and you oughtta live here hunny - 2 older kittens running about, 1 girl in eardrum killing calling session, one hyper mother of the older kittens and then a 6 week old kitten with her mother too x and thats not even mentioning my neuters or my stud boys who are noisy when they want something LOL xx

you definitely have to have the patience of a saint!! :lol: xx


----------



## MattDe

LousKoonz said:


> most breeders have a certain look to their kittens and once you're used to seeing them you can tend to tell the lines or the breeder x
> 
> however i'm stuck between woodycoon and bhanacoyne on your beauties x and if i am wrong then there has to be some older lines in their pedigree as they have very sweet faces and sleek muzzles xx
> 
> and you oughtta live here hunny - 2 older kittens running about, 1 girl in eardrum killing calling session, one hyper mother of the older kittens and then a 6 week old kitten with her mother too x and thats not even mentioning my neuters or my stud boys who are noisy when they want something LOL xx
> 
> you definitely have to have the patience of a saint!! :lol: xx


Interesting stuff, I want to learn about cat characteristics / breeding etc. I have the pedigree info at home will put it on my next post so you can see it. Tell me what you think  . I got my kittens from www.mainecoonmk.co.uk, the stud is Buraig Lone Star (aka Archie) from Koonikki

Sounds like fun at home , you definitely have the patience of a saint.


----------



## LousKoonz

MattDe said:


> Interesting stuff, I want to learn about cat characteristics / breeding etc. I have the pedigree info at home will put it on my next post so you can see it. Tell me what you think  . I got my kittens from Welcome to Maine Coon MK, the stud is Buraig Lone Star (aka Archie) from Koonikki
> 
> Sounds like fun at home , you definitely have the patience of a saint.


was closer with woodycoon me thinks lol x Koonikki are good breeders and i know of your breeder through seeing her adverts on kittenlist ages ago x

don't pop pedigree on forum, i can basically work it out from knowing who the queen and sire are  xx

genetics is what interests me the most, it is all fascinating stuff  x


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Any updated photos of the little treasue? xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> Any updated photos of the little treasue? xx


Sorry hun, i'll get some photo's tomorrow and update this for you xx

been a mad few weeks what with Xmas xx


----------



## Miss Snowshoe

Just wanna say Roki is the cutest little thing ive ever seen in my life ! he is an absolute stunner ! a little soldier you've got there ! well done Lou for doing such a fantastic job ! Think Your amazing 

Big Huggles From Me & The Boys xxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Miss Snowshoe said:


> Just wanna say Roki is the cutest little thing ive ever seen in my life ! he is an absolute stunner ! a little soldier you've got there ! well done Lou for doing such a fantastic job ! Think Your amazing
> 
> Big Huggles From Me & The Boys xxx


Thanks sweetie, that's very nice of you  x

You haven't seen these ones yet though  lol x

9 weeks old now 














































and he has his mothers strong muzzle


----------



## Toby & Darwin

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He has grown, and is looking more gorgeous day by day.

Is he eating any better yet? or does he still have his sweet tooth 

Give him a stroke and a hug from me xxx


----------



## deedeedee

Isnt he handsome!!! - yeh give him a cuddle from me too!

Did you decide on his colour yet?

D x


----------



## LousKoonz

Hazel... stroke of luck - he now won't eat anything apart from Applaws Chicken and Pumpkin or Tuna and cheese and he's on JWellbeloved kitten dry (both flavours) - mums bowl is always more interesting though  lol x even if they both have the same in each bowl! lol x

Dee, he's a black silver with white for definite, it was just kitten fluff the brown on top and it's now changing back nicely x


----------



## crazydoglover

bless him what a darling


----------



## LousKoonz

Thanks  x

He's going to be one big beautiful boy  x


----------



## Abooksigun

Awwwwwwwwwwww OMG!! He has grown soooooooo much I love him xx I'm so glad he is eating better now Lou xx 

What a cracking job you did hunni he is absolutely gorgeous he just gets handsomer & handsomer!!

Love him to bits xxxx


----------



## LousKoonz

Abooksigun said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww OMG!! He has grown soooooooo much I love him xx I'm so glad he is eating better now Lou xx
> 
> What a cracking job you did hunni he is absolutely gorgeous he just gets handsomer & handsomer!!
> 
> Love him to bits xxxx


Thanks Char  x

How's your beautiful bundles doing? hopefully well?? x


----------



## Abooksigun

Oooops forgot to say give him a snuggle & kiss from me too!! xx


----------



## Abooksigun

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks Char  x
> 
> How's your beautiful bundles doing? hopefully well?? x


Your welcome Lou xx

Awww bless them 4 weeks old tomorrow well technically today LOL! Took them to vets yesterday as the 2 girls had sticky eyes got some ointment & touch wood since their first dose yesterday no more sticking!! Need to use it for 7 days!

Thank you for asking hunni xx Will probably get some new pics tomorrow being one of their week by week anniversary's LOL xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Abooksigun said:


> Your welcome Lou xx
> 
> Awww bless them 4 weeks old tomorrow well technically today LOL! Took them to vets yesterday as the 2 girls had sticky eyes got some ointment & touch wood since their first dose yesterday no more sticking!! Need to use it for 7 days!
> 
> Thank you for asking hunni xx Will probably get some new pics tomorrow being one of their week by week anniversary's LOL xx


Sticky eyes is very common - usually mummy licking herself in places then cleaning the bubs faces  x glad it's cleared up quickly  x

can't wait to see pics, bet theyre beautiful  x


----------



## Miss Snowshoe

WOW!!! He Gets Even More Gorgeous In Every Picture ! What A Lil Star ! Have You Found A Slave For Him Yet ??


----------



## LousKoonz

Miss Snowshoe said:


> WOW!!! He Gets Even More Gorgeous In Every Picture ! What A Lil Star ! Have You Found A Slave For Him Yet ??


Bless his heart he's basically been optioned from day dot - i just needed to make sure he was going to live up to his name x

New Slave popping round this week to see him  x


----------



## Miss Snowshoe

Aaaaw that's great!! bet you've chosen the perfect slave for him .. will be upsetting for you to see him go though !


----------



## LousKoonz

Miss Snowshoe said:


> Aaaaw that's great!! bet you've chosen the perfect slave for him .. will be upsetting for you to see him go though !


He'll not be far up the road if i want to see him  x It's always upsetting homing kittens - for 13-14weeks their in your care, hard to just let that go when you bond with them and see them flourish  x

But when you find perfect homes then you worry less about it aswell  x


----------



## lizward

Aww, he's sweet!

Liz


----------



## LousKoonz

Mini update:

Roki's new owners put deposit down on him today so he is officially reserved  x

If the new owner wants to own up to it then i have absolutely no problem with it x

Unless they want to leave it still and keep everyone in suspense  xx


----------



## kellybaker

Dont leave us in suspense that would be too agonizing,lol

He is sooo luvly, what a handsome boy he is a credit to you.


----------



## Abooksigun

LousKoonz said:


> Mini update:
> 
> Roki's new owners put deposit down on him today so he is officially reserved  x
> 
> If the new owner wants to own up to it then i have absolutely no problem with it x
> 
> Unless they want to leave it still and keep everyone in suspense  xx


Awwww bless Roki xx Hee hee officially reserved! xx

Oh no go on do tell don't leave us all in suspense! Ok I'll start I WANT TO KNOW..........Please


----------



## lymorelynn

It's obviously someone on here - so come on, own up, we're dying to know who's got the pleasure of little Roki!!!


----------



## MattDe

Glad you have found a nice home for the little one


----------



## Selk67U2

*Wonderful news Lou ........so come on who is it, own up you lucky person ???*


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Ok, you impatient lot!!!!!

I confess, it is me 

I can't wait to pick up my new baby - he is just adorable, here is a piccie I took of him today.

Thank you so much Lou for letting me have this very special boy xx


----------



## deedeedee

Aw you lucky thing !!- he is a gorgeous baby, 
Congratulations!!

D xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Was impatient in here wasn't it  lol xx

Was lovely to see you again hun x

You missed the funniest thing a few minutes ago, Rob opened the door to go in and feed him and he's wondered out very smug with himself, turned round, noticed the hoover (unplugged) jumped a foot in the air and started hissing at it LOL xx

bless his heart i don't think he's ever going to like them all that much x wouldn't mind but his mother just sits and ignores it so no idea where he got that from xx


----------



## Selk67U2

*OMG Hazel, hahaha, how fab it's you, i'm so pleased *


----------



## Biawhiska

He has grown up to be very handsome. I thought you were breeding now Hazel?


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Yes I am, but it doesn't mean that I can't have some handsome pets too


----------



## LousKoonz

It's nice too as Hazel can have him to show too if she feels like it  I can't see a reason why he wouldn't do pretty well, he's growing so nicely and has very nice type and a lovely strong muzzle x


----------



## lymorelynn

So glad he's going to such a loving home. Congrats to you T&D, you lucky thing. He's such a gorgeous little boy. Hope you'll all be very hapy together.


----------



## Biawhiska

Toby & Darwin said:


> Yes I am, but it doesn't mean that I can't have some handsome pets too


I know, lol, I just thought maybe you'd changed your mind that's all.


----------



## Toby & Darwin

LousKoonz said:


> It's nice too as Hazel can have him to show too if she feels like it  I can't see a reason why he wouldn't do pretty well, he's growing so nicely and has very nice type and a lovely strong muzzle x


That will be nice, I must admit I think I am becoming addicted to the show ring!!!!!!

p.s you can tell little Roki that I have just ordered him a new scratching post. I have ordered him the Manresa from zooplus - I think it is the same one as you have in the room he is in right now, it has the little hidey holes he likes........not that I am spoiling him at all  How long is it until February


----------



## Abooksigun

OMG!!!! Hazel...... of course haha noone better!

I am over the moon for you Hazel You are a very lucky lady & I know that he will be spoilt rotten

This is so lovely I am sooooooo excited for you & another plus we can all keep up with him too!! xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> That will be nice, I must admit I think I am becoming addicted to the show ring!!!!!!
> 
> p.s you can tell little Roki that I have just ordered him a new scratching post. I have ordered him the Manresa from zooplus - I think it is the same one as you have in the room he is in right now, it has the little hidey holes he likes........not that I am spoiling him at all  How long is it until February


you'll be pleased to know his 1st vaccinations went well - car journey did not phase him one bit, he sat and went to sleep there and back!! just like his mum as she's a fab traveller  x

No one squeak with his jab and he's now a nice weight of 1.2kg at 10 weeks old  x considering he was bottle fed i am exeptionally pleased with that!! x

he's booked in on 30th jan for his 2nd jabs, you can have him 7 days after that  xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

What a brave little boy 

Did I order the right scratch post for him?


----------



## LousKoonz

Toby & Darwin said:


> What a brave little boy
> 
> Did I order the right scratch post for him?


Yeah thats the one lol xx

He'll love that  x

He was cooed at and cuddled a lot down the vets, good as gold bless him x


----------



## LousKoonz

Just uploaded yesterdays pictures of the mini minky so thought i'd update the thread...

12.5/13 weeks now and will be flying the nest at the end of next week  but at least he's only going 20 minutes down the road x

he's doubled in size in the last few weeks, going strong now and going to be a very large boy with superb muzzle and a happy go lucky attitude towards everything  x

pls excuse the few slightly blurry ones, he doesn't really like to sit still, he has a slight problem of wanting to play with everything at once but not apparently having enough paws to :lol: xx


----------



## Guest

He is just stunning Lou - he has grown in the last week or so since I saw him!

You certainly have some lovely babies don't you!

Lou
x


----------



## Izzie999

Hi Lou,

He is really lovely, gorgeous colour!!

Izzie


----------



## xpalaboyx

He is so cute.... 

I hope i can have him... lol


----------



## MattDe

He's very cute, looks like he's having fun in the house.
He has beautiful markings, love his little face.


----------



## lymorelynn

He's developed into such a fantastic little kitty! Butter wouldn't melt in his moutth from the look of those big eyes!
 It doesn't seem five minutes since he was born! It's lovely that he'll still be close to you and we look forward to seing piccies of him in his new home before long!


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Well, what can I say.
Not long back from seeing the little fella and I have to say those pictures do not do him justice!!!!

He is just adorable, playful, cheeky, full of mischief - but very nearly all mine just 1 week to go.

He is a proper little minx and will fit in very well with my little hooligans - I think between them all they will plot lots of kitty mischief 

A huge thank you to Leeny for producing this wonderful little man and to Lou for allowing me to be his new slave  he will be spoiled rotten and loved very much xx


----------



## colliemerles

he really is stunning and its been great watching him grow, you must be proud of him, ... im glad he isnt going to far, so you can still see him,xxxx


----------



## deedeedee

Aw he is such a gorgeous boy - look at him now - we have watched him grow and thrive. So glad he is going to a great home xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM

OMG what can i say he has the most expessive eyes he just melts your heart when you look at him. He has certainly grown loads and has very good bone struture I bet hes going to be a big un, absolultly stunning a credit to leeny oz and ofcourse lou and rob thanks for sharing his pics. Congratulations hazel on becoming his slave! *Im a tad jealous lol atleast i admit it*


----------



## ColeosMummy

asnt he gorn? he's stunning  x


----------



## LousKoonz

mine do not leave til 13-14 weeks hun  x

Thanks everyone, i am definitely proud of this mini minky!! xx


----------



## Abooksigun

On my word!! I have to say what a journey this has been & so happy it has a very happy ending x

Lou what a fantastic job you did with this little man & mum Leeny did get there in the end lol x

Roki has turned into a stunning young man & Hazel he couldn't be going to a better home x

Although this thread had it's up & downs I have enjoyed watching Roki mature & look forward to watching him continue to grow! xx


----------



## LousKoonz

Update:

Mr Roki Poki has now gone to his new home 

Hopefully Hazel will take loads of pictures of him though and some of you may see him at a show soon  xx


----------



## DKDREAM

Hi Lou,

Hope your not feeling too sad. It must be so hard for you letting him go as you had to be involved with him alot so you would naturally bond to him alot. I am more then sure he will have the most happiest life with Hazel and the bonus is you can always pop in and see him as hes not far away. looking forawrd to seeing pics in his new home.


----------



## Guest

LousKoonz said:


> Update:
> 
> Mr Roki Poki has now gone to his new home
> 
> Hopefully Hazel will take loads of pictures of him though and some of you may see him at a show soon  xx


Poor you - all your babies at their new homes. At least you know they have gone to fab new homes where they will be very happy!

Lou
x


----------



## LousKoonz

FluffyCoonz said:


> Poor you - all your babies at their new homes. At least you know they have gone to fab new homes where they will be very happy!
> 
> Lou
> x


Just got some updated piccys of Solitaire that i'm gonna put up lol xx that cheered me up a bit as another silver lol x


----------



## deedeedee

Aw - hope you are not missing him too much

D x


----------



## LousKoonz

deedeedee said:


> Aw - hope you are not missing him too much
> 
> D x


Yeah he was such a lovable little minky it is wierd him not tearing around  xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly

:thumbup::001_wub:Oh Lou,he looks really well and well dunno how you haven't eaten him,he'll probably grow up to be the most playful bloke:thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz

Siamese Kelly said:


> :thumbup::001_wub:Oh Lou,he looks really well and well dunno how you haven't eaten him,he'll probably grow up to be the most playful bloke:thumbup:


LOL Kel, he's a pretty gentle soul when he's not full of energy :lol: xx

was hard not to cuddle him constantly lol xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Here is the gorgeous little imp all settled 

He was brilliant all the way home, just looked out of the car windows - no crying. He came out of his box bold as brass and walked all round the kitchen. He has breifly met the feline family and couldn't care less about them he just wanted to know where the toys were kept!!!

He has been playing for ages and has now gone to sleep - for how long I do not know, so I will make the most of it for now.

Enjoy the piccies xxx


----------



## DKDREAM

Oh my god hes a little stunner! lol love his look like ive always been here and im the boss lol


----------



## deedeedee

Aw look at him - its soo good to see him settled - after all he went through - he is a little gorgeous man! you are very lucky!

D x


----------



## Guest

He is just gorgeous Hazel and he looks so settled already. I am sure you will be very happy with him and it has to be said that Lou has done a fantastic job with him after the poor start he had.

Make sure you keep us updated with lots of pics

Lou
x


----------



## LousKoonz

LOL, minky!! looks settled so i'm glad hunny  x

oh and he doesn't sleep for long :scared: haha xx


----------



## lymorelynn

He looks so relaxed! He knows where he's going to continue to be spoilt rotten!


----------



## shortbackandsides

what an achievement louzecoones you must be so proud,he`s gorgeous


----------



## LousKoonz

shortbackandsides said:


> what an achievement louzecoones you must be so proud,he`s gorgeous


LOL, luvvy spell my name :lol: xx

yes i am extremely proud of him hun xx


----------



## MattDe

WOW what a lovely ball of fluff, looking very healthy. 
Keep the photos coming, he's lovely.


----------



## Kathryn1

Aww how gorgeous, well done for all the hard work hun. x


----------

